# Mother in Law visa



## Emrani (May 19, 2013)

Hi everyone
I want to apply visa for my mother in law to come here in Australia to look after my wife during her pregnancy and after. My wife is on first stage of spouse visa. what visa should i apply for her and how long it take to process. do i need any letter from doctor. 
Please help me if someone know about it.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Emrani said:


> Hi everyone
> I want to apply visa for my mother in law to come here in Australia to look after my wife during her pregnancy and after. My wife is on first stage of spouse visa. what visa should i apply for her and how long it take to process. do i need any letter from doctor.
> Please help me if someone know about it.


Hi Emrani,

Welcome to the forum!

If I understand you correctly, you are Australian and your spouse is not (where is she from?) and she is currently on a temporary partner visa (first stage) - she is pregnant (congratulations!) and based on this you want to bring her mother to Australia to take care of her during the pregnancy? You mention a doctor's letter so I'm guessing you're looking for a visa purely based on this.

Would you want your mother-in-law over not just for the duration of the pregnancy but after (to help taking care of the newborn baby) as well?

The only things I could think of would be to either get your mother-in-law a 1 year tourist visa if at all possible, or otherwise a parent visa - but they are either painfully expensive or painfully slow. Unfortunately there is no visa I am aware of specifically for this. You as an Australian citizen do have a certain right to bring loved ones into Australia due to emotional ties/circumstances, but as this would be for her, and she is not a citizen, I think it would be very hard to claim a visa for your mother-in-law just based on the fact that it would be good for your wife to have her around during the pregnancy. Unfortunately once we (non-Australian partners who leave their home countries and families) leave our place of origin to come to Australia, generally that is considered a choice and unless your family member is dependent on you it is hard to claim a right to bring people from home over for extended periods of time.


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

@Nelly87 - Great Questions

Everything asked is very important and relevant. Another question I have, is how long your wife has left on her provisional visa?

Parents can be granted up to 3 years as a tourist in specific situations. Best to consult a professional on the matter, and get professional advice.


----------

